# Trying to mount 4000+ ZFS fs/mountpoints via NFS as root



## User23 (Apr 21, 2010)

ZFS + NFS Server: FreeBSD 8.0-RELEASE-p2 AMD64 
NFS Client: FreeBSD 7.1-RELEASE-p11 AMD64

after mounting 420 of them with "mount -a" correctly the command stops with the following messages on the NFS client


```
[udp] 10.0.0.22:/home/www/18/29: RPCPROG_MNT: RPC: Authentication error; why = Client credential too weak
[udp] 10.0.0.22:/home/www/18/35: RPCPROG_MNT: RPC: Authentication error; why = Client credential too weak
[udp] 10.0.0.22:/home/www/18/36: RPCPROG_MNT: RPC: Authentication error; why = Client credential too weak
[udp] 10.0.0.22:/home/www/18/44: RPCPROG_MNT: RPC: Authentication error; why = Client credential too weak
[udp] 10.0.0.22:/home/www/18/46: RPCPROG_MNT: RPC: Authentication error; why = Client credential too weak
[udp] 10.0.0.22:/home/www/18/49: RPCPROG_MNT: RPC: Authentication error; why = Client credential too weak
[udp] 10.0.0.22:/home/www/18/50: RPCPROG_MNT: RPC: Authentication error; why = Client credential too weak
[udp] 10.0.0.22:/home/www/18/51: RPCPROG_MNT: RPC: Authentication error; why = Client credential too weak
[udp] 10.0.0.22:/home/www/18/55: RPCPROG_MNT: RPC: Authentication error; why = Client credential too weak
[udp] 10.0.0.22:/home/www/18/59: RPCPROG_MNT: RPC: Authentication error; why = Client credential too weak
[udp] 10.0.0.22:/home/www/18/67: RPCPROG_MNT: RPC: Authentication error; why = Client credential too weak
[udp] 10.0.0.22:/home/www/18/87: RPCPROG_MNT: RPC: Authentication error; why = Client credential too weak
[udp] 10.0.0.22:/home/www/18/88: RPCPROG_MNT: RPC: Authentication error; why = Client credential too weak
[udp] 10.0.0.22:/home/www/18/89: RPCPROG_MNT: RPC: Authentication error; why = Client credential too weak
[udp] 10.0.0.22:/home/www/18/99: RPCPROG_MNT: RPC: Authentication error; why = Client credential too weak
[udp] 10.0.0.22:/home/www/19: RPCPROG_MNT: RPC: Authentication error; why = Client credential too weak
```

The log of the NFS server said:


```
Apr 21 16:04:44 hg20 mountd[36207]: mount request from 10.0.0.24 from unprivileged port
Apr 21 16:04:44 hg20 last message repeated 15 times
```

It looks like FreeBSD is running out of privileged ports while mounting them?!

--

I'll test this with a FreeBSD 8.0 NFS client tomorrow.

greetz


----------



## SirDice (Apr 21, 2010)

User23 said:
			
		

> It looks like FreeBSD is running out of privileged ports while mounting them?!


There are only 1023 privileged ports (1 to 1024) on _any_ *nix system.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 21, 2010)

Can't you just mount /home/www once and do something locally with the directories under it (e.g. using nullfs, if that's possible from an NFS mount)?


----------



## graudeejs (Apr 21, 2010)

why not to mount them over ssh? (or am I missing something?)


----------



## User23 (Apr 22, 2010)

SirDice said:
			
		

> There are only 1023 privileged ports (1 to 1024) on _any_ *nix system.



I know, but this wont help to find a solution.


----------



## User23 (Apr 22, 2010)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> Can't you just mount /home/www once and do something locally with the directories under it (e.g. using nullfs, if that's possible from an NFS mount)?



The problem is, i want to use ZFS disk quota (as long as user/group quota isnt ready).
In order to do so, i need to set up a fs/mountpoint for each user on the zfs.
Every /home/www/xx/xx directory is for one user.
And to make them accessible via NFS i need to mount every single user directory. 

Edit...

We mounted them over non privilege ports. Looks like it works.


----------

